
Show HN: Send an email from your shell to yourself without pain - ybrs
https://ping.registryd.com
======
ybrs
Sometimes i need a simple way to send myself output of a command or targz some
files. Or just ping me when a process ends.. So just made this simple tool,
thought might be useful to others

